#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  The women vs jobs,should women go out work

## Wondergirl

Hello friends,
In the present day society more & more women go out work.The main reasons are arising cost of things and economical problems.
Howbeit this situation has given rise to many social,economic & cultural issues.


Some of them are advantageous :Thumbs:  & disadvantageous .
Guys ! What thing on this topic .suggest your comments here!




Thank you

----------


## subasan

Hi, Irrespective of any conditions, every women can work. Let it be going out for work or to work from home. The thought of dependency should fade away, after all, women are more brighter, stronger and creative than men.

----------


## Tharushi

Women should work if situation requires it. In many countries women work even more than men.

----------

